# You last visited: 22-07-2009 at 04:31 PM



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Guess its time to sneak back and say hi to everyone


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

Were you in prison?


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Yes, released today and my first thought was 'I better log onto AAM and see how they are doing without me'

Seems like yous were doing just fine.. *cries*


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

Ah, no, it just wasn't the same.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Sure, sure


----------



## ney001 (2 Feb 2012)

Did you find another forum then or what?  where they better then us? did you like them more?


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

No new forum.. unfortunatly certain events kinda messed up my life and I needed a break! I do use Twitter and FB though.. But no one could replace this place


----------



## Purple (2 Feb 2012)

Whatever was going on I hope it's sorted out. Good to have you back.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Feb 2012)

Purple said:


> Whatever was going on I hope it's sorted out. Good to have you back.



Thank you.. It's getting there


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Feb 2012)

Welcome back.  Hope things are good with you now


----------



## Firefly (3 Feb 2012)

I don't remember you at all at all


----------



## ney001 (3 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> No new forum.. unfortunatly certain events kinda messed up my life and I needed a break! I do use Twitter and FB though.. But no one could replace this place



Good to have you back - hope all is well now.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys..   to you FF!


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2012)

13 posts on a thread about Smashbox (14 now). That's enough.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Love you Purple


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> Love you Purple



You know it's mutual.


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2012)

Welcome back, Smash. Great to hear from you again.  We all missed you! 

And S.L.F. sneaked back last week.  X 100!!!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks Lex, glad to see you are still around.

SLF knew I would be returning.. he can't get enough of me


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Feb 2012)

Smashbox said:


> Thanks Lex, glad to see you are still around.
> 
> SLF knew I would be returning.. *he can't get enough of me*


 
Tread carefully. He says that to all the gals!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Pray no! Don't shatter my dreams!


----------



## S.L.F (5 Feb 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Welcome back, Smash. Great to hear from you again.  We all missed you!
> 
> And S.L.F. sneaked back last week.  X 100!!!



Someone hacked my account and reactivated it....

Even said nice things to Smashbox in messages


----------



## S.L.F (5 Feb 2012)

Lex Foutish said:


> Tread carefully. He says that to all the gals!



Guys too I don't distinguish.


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Feb 2012)

S.L.F said:


> Someone hacked my account and reactivated it....
> 
> Even said nice things to Smashbox in messages


 


S.L.F said:


> Guys too I don't distinguish.


 
Oh, no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Cavalry has arrived!!!


----------



## S.L.F (5 Feb 2012)

Oh this is sad on -line right now is me and Lex.

This thread is going nowhere


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Feb 2012)

S.L.F said:


> Oh this is sad on -line right now is me and Lex.
> 
> This thread is going nowhere


 
Yeah, we're the only 2 online right now. 

I wish the Long Valley closed earlier . . . . . .  

What's your excuse . . . . . ?


----------



## Smashbox (7 Feb 2012)

S.L.F said:


> Someone hacked my account and reactivated it....
> 
> Even said nice things to Smashbox in messages



Bring them back then!


----------

